# Everyone must read Info on CAI from Dealer



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

I just got off the phone with the Nissan Dealership, I had brought my Spec V in for a clicking/ clacking noise when accelarating. I have recently removed my headers and CAI, selling my car to buy a house. Anyway, the dealership noticed that I used to have a CAI and said they are waiting on confirmation from NISSAN but they suspect that the CAI was causing engine to run rich which will cause the catalytic converter to break down and debris would be loose in the "cat". They said that after accelerating the exhaust gases are sucking the debris back into the engine. They are still waiting on the call back from NISSAN but they said if they take off the catalytic converter and find loose materials they will have to pull off the intake manifold and run a compression test. This totally sucks, have anyone else had any problems like this? Is what they are saying true?

Please Help.

Brian


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

just curious, what type of CAI and headers were you using?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds very fishy to me(ASE certified tech). The biggest thing I dont agree with in there is removing the intake manifold to test compression. Um NO!!!!


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*Um NO!!!!*

I Agree..Um No!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

worst thing you can do is mod a car without knowing what can go wrong........and then listening to what a dealer tells you.


----------



## Aggdaddy (Feb 6, 2003)

SpecVA said:


> *I just got off the phone with the Nissan Dealership, I had brought my Spec V in for a clicking/ clacking noise when accelarating. I have recently removed my headers and CAI, selling my car to buy a house. Anyway, the dealership noticed that I used to have a CAI and said they are waiting on confirmation from NISSAN but they suspect that the CAI was causing engine to run rich which will cause the catalytic converter to break down and debris would be loose in the "cat". They said that after accelerating the exhaust gases are sucking the debris back into the engine. They are still waiting on the call back from NISSAN but they said if they take off the catalytic converter and find loose materials they will have to pull off the intake manifold and run a compression test. This totally sucks, have anyone else had any problems like this? Is what they are saying true?
> 
> Please Help.
> 
> Brian *


What year model is your car? I have a Spec V Blue 2002, and two weeks from when I bought it, it started to act up. The dealer said that the catalytic converter failed or broke, something like that, and they had replaced it. I haven't done any mods to my car, but it had 6k of miles before I bought it. It was supposed to be a demo car. But now its still in the shop because they could fix the engine. The service engine light kept coming on and the engine just didn't feel right when they replaced the cat. So they are installing a new engine. Hopefully I'll get it back next week, whenever the replacement part gets in. Apparently a part inside the intake manifold had broke too, so they re-ordered that piece too.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

SpecVA, keep us informed as to what happens...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i read in one of those magazines about the spec v's test drives on prototype models and they were having problems with the cat being too close to the exhaust manifold and it was scorching the inside of the cat's. nissan was supposed to fix it before production, but maybe they didnt fully fix the problem. just a thought.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

SpecVA said:


> *I just got off the phone with the Nissan Dealership, I had brought my Spec V in for a clicking/ clacking noise when accelarating. I have recently removed my headers and CAI, selling my car to buy a house. Anyway, the dealership noticed that I used to have a CAI and said they are waiting on confirmation from NISSAN but they suspect that the CAI was causing engine to run rich which will cause the catalytic converter to break down and debris would be loose in the "cat". They said that after accelerating the exhaust gases are sucking the debris back into the engine. They are still waiting on the call back from NISSAN but they said if they take off the catalytic converter and find loose materials they will have to pull off the intake manifold and run a compression test. This totally sucks, have anyone else had any problems like this? Is what they are saying true?
> 
> Please Help.
> 
> Brian *


Brian,

I do not know if SpecVs have any specific problem related to the cat but....

If the dealer said so the do not know what they are talking about!!!

#1. A CAI supposedly lets the engine inhale more air than the more restrictive stock air filter combo. In any case, this would make the engine run LEANER than the stock, NOT RICHER.

#2. SpecVs have a MAF. The MAF reads exactly how much air is drawn in and the ECU adjusts the mixture accordingly. The eninge will not run richer or leaner. It will run exactly where Nissan intended.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

I've heard of this problem with the pre-cat in the header breaking down, but the fact they tried to blame it on a CAI only means they're full of $hit and don't want to cover any potential problem under warranty. The only thing they would have a case for refusing warranty would be if you sucked up a puddle and hydro-locked, which in itself is pretty hard ot do in a spec v unless you're slammed on the ground and go into over 8 inches of water.

Dealers... they crawl up your butt until you sign the dotted line, then they act like they never saw you before.


----------

